# Francis Francis X1 2nd Gen



## Amro123 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi,Grateful if anyone can shed light on this. I recently obtained a FFX1 2nd gen machine (takes ground coffee or pods) and when the pump is engaged water comes out from the steam wand not the group head? I took out the steam valve spindle (with the black knob on the end) and the thread and seals look ok - Could it be a blockage in the boiler tube? - I removed the shower screen but don't know how to remove the group head brew valve ( a brass fitting with two grooves and 4 little holes). Anyone faced this issue with the FFX1 before? Thanks


----------



## czeto (Nov 24, 2017)

Hej Amro123,

did you succeed with removing the brew valve (brewing screen or "water outlet" in the brew group as I would called in).

I have "new" FF!X3 which is basically the same setting as FFX1 in terms of the boiler, etc.

I was able to remove the shower screen (with may rather large wholes) but I do not know how to approach the brass brew valve behind it.

If it is possible (should be, because there is a rubber mushroom valve and a spring there, right?

One would need short flat thin screwdriver to do it.

In my old toy gaggia gran style IIRC I was able to remove it using a coin, but my 1 penny that fits gaggia is too wide for FF.

Any ideas?


----------

